# SA - 21/6 A Lumpy Bumpy Morning



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Wavy in close, with plenty of swell about - it was a solitary kayaker out Saturday morning. If I had somebody else with me, taking photos - it would have looked a bit like this.








Apart from the lumpy, bumpy swell, conditions were good, but I had to shift about a bit to find fish. Coming back in, I'm glad I had my Catch 390 - with waves breaking, I came in backwards, facing out to sea - a good way to deal with the surf.








Got a nice one after about half an hour at my first drop - but not as good as last week. Another followed about 30 mins later. Then twin of the pigeon pair of smaller ones I got last week on my third drop closer in, but which was my second drop today. ;-)


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Well done mate under those conditions.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks a bit cold and bumpy out there Andy. The low camera angle makes it look fierce. 
Keep up the good work but don't catch them all.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> Looks a bit cold and bumpy out there Andy. The low camera angle makes it look fierce.


Right - so I'm standing up, surf crashing around me as I take action shots- risking life and limb to bring readers a sense of nature's expression on that morning, and its a "low camera angle" !

Now I know I'm not a particularly big bloke, in fact a bit of a short arse according to my loving compassionate family.......
...... but "low camera angle"............
.......not that I'm sensitive or anything.........
...... but "low camera angle"............
.......I know I'm no Drewboy...........
.......but "low camera angle" .........

yeah - OK - it was a low camera angle.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done Andrew, has Old Dood had a growth spurt since I last saw him ? Maybe he is as tall as Drew now :lol:


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

solatree said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a bit cold and bumpy out there Andy. The low camera angle makes it look fierce.
> ...


Oops, sorry about that, thought you were sitting down. :twisted: 
They must have been VERY big waves and you are EXTREMELY brave.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> Well done Andrew, has Old Dood had a growth spurt since I last saw him ? Maybe he is as tall as Drew now :lol:


Good one Sue. Yes I have had a growth spurt! I am quite a bit taller when I lie down now.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done solar
what gear do you wear? Tats?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Stealthfisha said:


> what gear do you wear? Tats?


Yep that's right Baggs - kokatat pants with shark skins underneath - thermals on top (3 layers yesterday) with a Burke Evo One Design waterproof sailing smock on top. That get up keeps me pretty dry and warm. I also have some waterproof gloves for really cold mornings but wasn't using them yesterday. The Kokatat pants are great.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done Andy


This is how I visualise your day.


Confronted with this.


Braved it and paddle out.


Get 3 well deserved ones of these.


Yep still the most consentient yakker in SA, by a country mile !

PS. I too love my Kokatat pants, I believe Squidley was the first SA yakker to get them.

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

solatree said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a bit cold and bumpy out there Andy. The low camera angle makes it look fierce.
> ...


Hey you did a great job framing that shot considering you were holding the camera over your head 8)


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That snapper at the bottom looks even more surprised than the one from last week


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidley said:


> That snapper at the bottom looks even more surprised than the one from last week


I think they are all surprised when they see me ! As I am to see them !


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I just checked the weather for the next week.
Looks like there is a serious winter blow coming.
I better start sharpening the 8/0 circles coz it is probably going to be pretty exciting once it calms down again.
I still have a *94cm* snapper to catch. Just sayin. ;-)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> I still have a *94cm* snapper to catch. Just sayin. ;-)


 But Dunny - its not November yet - don't you normally wait until November before you get anything pink and excessively legal size wise - I have recollections of a 93cm job floating away off Ardrossan.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

solatree said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a *94cm* snapper to catch. Just sayin. ;-)
> ...


Yep, unfortunately you are correct. I will try to get in before November this year.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes kokatats seem to be the nuts in guts.....I got mine during the weeks and was super suprised I was dry and warm all session....they just work...and the added zipper was a great suggestion from squidley....


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Good going solatree!


----------



## swifty1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Great work Solar. Where were you?

Was thinking of heading out on the weekend or next week if weather permits


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Consistent (and bloody keen) as always Andy, nice report. I have heard about your tactics of returning to shore going backwards, how does that work out for control and speed. Is is something you could recommend for less experienced yakkers? I guess that way there is less of a surprise when that big wave comes in.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

swifty1 said:


> Where were you?


 I was fishing metro grounds Rob - several spots between Brighton and Glenelg.


Rockster said:


> Consistent (and bloody keen) as always Andy, nice report. I have heard about your tactics of returning to shore going backwards, how does that work out for control and speed. Is is something you could recommend for less experienced yakkers? I guess that way there is less of a surprise when that big wave comes in. Cheers Bob


Worth giving it a go Bob - on your Xstream, you'd have the rudder up though. Practice paddling backwards in flat conditions first - its easier than you think. Then you come in slowly, turning around to face out to sea before you get to where the waves are breaking - then paddling backwards or forwards, depending on the waves - allow the waves to essentially wash you into shore while you keep control by paddling forward into a wave if it looks threatening. You get in quite quickly as you sit in the wash of the waves without being swept forward out of control.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent Andy, will give it a go at some stage, it will probably save a sore neck checking to see what is coming up behind me.  
Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

A couple of excellent videos Bob to help those skills - back paddle 



and forward stroke - 



hope these help. As you will see, there are many more in the series. They are all here http://vimeo.com/user11228841/videos
Thanks to Trev and Nick for pointing these out.
andy


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice catches!

Love the first photo!

Best Regards


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Andy, will try it in calmer conditions first or change to some Glass.
Cheers
Bob


----------

